# Raised Last Night 3/15/13



## JLDuVall (Mar 16, 2013)

I joined this site at the end of last year, seeking advise as to how to begin my journey. I'm so thankful for the brothers who reached out with advise, words of encouragement, or even a simple congrats. After taking my obligation as EA I was instructed to remain off the internet in all things regarding Masonry. I couldn't have received better advise. The experience is still so surreal in my mind, I would not have wanted it tainted in any manner. Again I wanted to just extend my thanks to all who encouraged, supported, and will continue to support my search for more light.


----------



## Ashlar76 (Mar 16, 2013)

Congratulations to you. May your journey continue to be a blessed one.


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## crono782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Congrats!


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 16, 2013)

JLDuVall said:


> I joined this site at the end of last year, seeking advise as to how to begin my journey. I'm so thankful for the brothers who reached out with advise, words of encouragement, or even a simple congrats. After taking my obligation as EA I was instructed to remain off the internet in all things regarding Masonry. I couldn't have received better advise. The experience is still so surreal in my mind, I would not have wanted it tainted in any manner. Again I wanted to just extend my thanks to all who encouraged, supported, and will continue to support my search for more light.



Congratulations to you my Brother!!

By the Way, do you happen to know a Brother by the name of James Cartwright?


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Mar 16, 2013)

Congratulations brother. Now the real journey begins.


----------



## BroBill (Mar 16, 2013)

JLDuVall said:


> I joined this site at the end of last year, seeking advise as to how to begin my journey. I'm so thankful for the brothers who reached out with advise, words of encouragement, or even a simple congrats. After taking my obligation as EA I was instructed to remain off the internet in all things regarding Masonry. I couldn't have received better advise. The experience is still so surreal in my mind, I would not have wanted it tainted in any manner. Again I wanted to just extend my thanks to all who encouraged, supported, and will continue to support my search for more light.



Congratulations Brother! Enjoy your journey and make it what you want it to be as well as everything it can be!


----------



## flttrainer (Mar 16, 2013)

Congrats Brother!


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## JLDuVall (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank You All...



Bro. Stewart said:


> Congratulations to you my Brother!!
> 
> By the Way, do you happen to know a Brother by the name of James Cartwright?



Sorry Bro. Stewart I'm not familiar with a Brother Cartwright


----------



## Traveling Man (Mar 16, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Trip (Mar 16, 2013)

Congrats you are surrounded by alot of well informed Brethren over at 159. Hope you continue your zeal. 


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 17, 2013)

Congratulations, Brother!


----------



## DJGurkins (Mar 17, 2013)

Congratulations and I think I will use the same advice when initiated. I will not do anymore online and just work on my memory work.


----------



## JLDuVall (Mar 17, 2013)

DJGurkins said:


> Congratulations and I think I will use the same advice when initiated. I will not do anymore online and just work on my memory work.



DJ, it is definitely the best choice. It was at times hard to resist because I know there are such knowledgeable and trustful brothers here to reach out to and tons of info out on the general web, but the journey is one you should truly want to make your own. Best of Luck


----------

